# Hunting lease close to Athens



## azzolinm (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm interested in joining/starting a lease in or around Athens.  Any amount of land is considerable.  Willing to be competitive.

Mike


----------



## Victor DeVine (Oct 15, 2008)

Ken has a really nice place within an hour of Athens. Look here...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=144791


----------



## Leasehunter (Oct 15, 2008)

*Ogeechee River frontage*

We have 2 tracts in Warren County for $8.50/acre
(478) 553-0203
369.9 Acres
444.2 Acres


----------



## Pat Tria (Dec 30, 2008)

We have a great family oriented year round hunting/fishing club in Wilkes County. We lease a 500 acre tract with great deer and turkey. Food plots are planted twice a year. Stripper fishing is great in Lake Russell and Clarks Hill. We stay in an old farmhouse with all of the ammenties of home, ie: full kitchen, washer/dryer, 2 full baths, telephone, sat TV, heat & A/C. (never miss a Georgia football game during the hunting season) The farmhouse is located 10 miles north of Washington. We are limiting club membership to 14 or 15. This is truly a group of people to chill out with. Family membership dues are $1100/year. Reply to: tria1@juno.com


----------



## HunterDoug (Jan 1, 2009)

Our 1269 acre club is located 5 miles West of Lincolnton, GA just off of Highway 378.  Our dues are $700 and includes you, your wife and 2 children under age 18.  Call Doug at 678-947-0631 for more information or look at our website at www.southernsportsmanhunting club.com.

Best regards,

Doug


----------

